# Frustrated, fed up, looking for answers



## kiryakitty (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm new to this chatroom, but not to IBS. I came here today out of near despare after another useless emotional breakdown.Seems I have symptoms everyday. It starts with terrible mornings where I have to get up 4 hours before I need to leave just to try and relieve myself. I have diarreah, but seam to be constipated at the same time. I have constant gas, frequent bloating, and occasional cramping, and lower back pains.I guess my biggest fault is that I lead such a busy life. Seems I'm always rushing from one thing to another, always late, and always mad at my body.Diet doesn't seem to help me. I went on a hypoalergenic diet of just 14 foods and had almost worse symptoms. Unfortunately frustration usually turns to self abuse and I just eat a lot of sugar, or don't eat at all.In general I'm a big fan of the "natural" lifestyle, but after trying about every homeopathic remedy known to man I've started to be curious about prescription drugs.I was wondering if anyone could tell me a little about the choices?-Kiryap.s.














Sorry about the long winded post, but I don't get to talk about this with many people.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Firstly, welcome here! Really sorry to hear of how IBS is affecting your life, but hope things get better soon. I think you really should moderate the pace of your life a little. Rushing about things might make your IBS get worse, and then you'll feel helpless and the whole cycle begins. Try to slow down a little, and when your body gets a little better then, pick the pace a little step by step. That's my experience.I am currently managing my IBS with medications, so I'm not sure about homeopathy and alternative remedies. Have heard of alternatives like yoga and meditation, there was talk on it in the IBS BB too, maybe you could refer to one of the thread there. My prescriptions are Mebeverin Tab for the spasms, and Fibre for my alternating C and D. Seeing a rheumatologist for my lower back pain, if there be any solutions, will update you soon. You have a gastro helping you with this? Maybe you could discuss these issues with him. HOpe things work out for you pretty soon. May god bless you.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey, glad you've found us!When i read your message i thought, woah, you're me. You seem to have IBS the way i do *hehe* badly.







I've found the biggest help was to accept that i have IBS and then realise i'll have to work around it. I know it sounds so obvious, but the whole time you fight against your body, the worse you'll feel.I've been following the Heather van Vorous diet called 'Eating for IBS' (www.eatingforibs.com). I always harp on about this diet but it really has helped. I'm still not well, but before i was getting D and agonsing cramps every single day.I've also tried IBS specific hypnotherapy, which has helped me to deal with stress a little better and has cut down on the amount of stress IBS attacks and the social anxiety i suffer from (i was getting very scared to go anywhere because of my guts).Mebeverine and other antispasm tablets didn't help me at all but they might help you. I've found peppermint tea works far better.What else...? Oh, i've started on a new tablet called amitriptyline. It's what's called a tricyclic antidepressant *scary* but a very low dose of it can help to regulate your bowels and stop all the evil cramps and D. I've only just started on it but i'll let you know if it helps.I'll stop rambling now.Hope some of this information will help you!Take care xxx


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hiya, sparkle has just recommeneded exactly what i was going to say.At the moment we no longer have a forum dedicated to Hypnotherapy, but this has been my most useful tool to date that has helped with my IBS.Check out this website www.ibsaudioprogram100.com and it should give you all the info you need.Your symptoms sound very similar to mine. YOu have D, but find it hard to go. I describe this as sort of "combination" type IBS. C/D. With this type it feels like yo ucan't realy win whatever you do!If you have any questions we are all here to help! Just let us know.Nikki


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2003)

I understand the desperation of trying to control it. This past school year I got so desperate that I tried just not eating for like two days with the reasoning that if I didn't eat anything--my bowels wouldn't have anything to get upset about.People do very stupid things when they're desperate. haha...but in all seriously, yes..I'm desperate too.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Wow the amount of some I have tried to try and control this is too many to remember.AlterantiveHypnotherapyPrescriptionLow dose antidepressantsHomeopathyCranial Oestopathy - Probably the best thing I did.AcupunctureThis list is endless. Unfortunately I don't think there is an easy answer. You have to pick and choose and find which is best for you. As you will find out or may already know it seems no two IBS's are the same but we are all labelled under the same heading because the simple fact no-one really knows the reasons for your symptoms.What I will say is never give up and if one thing doesn't work tehn try another. I always believe that you will know within 1 week or 1 to 3 sessions if something works for you.What I have found that helps me is cranial oestopathy, to eat, especially in the mornings, a TENS machine.If you would like you are more than welcome to email me of send me a pm. Lewisboy40###hotmail.comTake careJamie


----------



## kiryakitty (Aug 16, 2003)

Thank you so much for all your responses. I feel better just knowing that there's a place where I can talk about this!And Sparkle, thank you so much for the web site. I will definately check that out. I've wanted to find something like that for a long time.I just wanted to say how glad I am that I found this site.-Kirya


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

You're welcome sweety







Hope you start to feel a little better x


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

I have to say this website has changed my world! I used to feel so alienated. Although my friends are cool about the IBS, they REALLY don't understand. I got depressed and felt so out of control, then anxiety would come... you all know the drill.It helps me so much to know you guys are out there and I am not alone!I started visiting this website on Monday and I already have a new outlook on IBS, and on life. Even my friends say I am happier.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

That's the great thing about this website! it lifted me right out of my misery. i felt i was all alone and no one else understood what i was going through, but this website showed me that there's a whole pile of us gut rotters trying to calm our IBS down.I've learnt far more about IBS and how to look after myself - my doctor knows nothing *hehe*It's great that you're feeling happier







We're all here to help and just chat when you feel you need to.*hug*


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

I've found this website great too...It's so nice to be able to talk to people in the same situation as me....and finding out how people have dealt with things etc etc.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Happy Thoughts


----------

